# Magura Gustav M Set + Adapter Nr. 12 & 21 + 210 mm Scheiben



## stoxx (12. Juni 2011)

Verkaufe meine gebrauchte Magura Gustav M mit ein paar Adaptern und Scheiben

Magura Gustav M Scheibenbremse, Set VR & HR
http://cgi.ebay.de/Magura-Gustav-M-...ort_Radsport_Fahrradteile&hash=item3a670e0eec

Magura Gustav M Adapter Nr. 12
http://cgi.ebay.de/Magura-Gustav-M-...ort_Radsport_Fahrradteile&hash=item3a670e3468

Magura Gustav M Adapter Nr. 21
http://cgi.ebay.de/Magura-Gustav-M-...ort_Radsport_Fahrradteile&hash=item3a670e449b

Magura Gustav M 210 mm Bremsscheibe
http://cgi.ebay.de/Magura-Gustav-M-...ort_Radsport_Fahrradteile&hash=item3a670e618a
http://cgi.ebay.de/Magura-Gustav-M-...ort_Radsport_Fahrradteile&hash=item3a670e582d


----------



## Max3mil34n (5. März 2012)

Hast du zufällig noch nen 12er Adapter?

Gruß Max


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

